# Leggy broccoli and cabbage



## piccololily (Mar 3, 2003)

I have flats of broccoli and cabbage that did not receive enough sunlight in the window I started them in, and as a result, have very leggy stems. Can I plant them out this way, or will they not produce good heads? I can't bury them deeper, as you do with tomatoes, can I? I would rather not spend the time planting over 100 seedlings if they won't grow properly. I still have time to plant seed directly in the ground...but it will take more seed that way. What should I do?


----------



## T-Bone 369 (Jan 18, 2007)

If the wind doesn't whip them too much they should produce. When I plant them leggy I set them to the base of the stem of the first set of leaves. It seems to make them more stable, and the loose dirt will settle with the first rain.


----------



## cowboy joe (Sep 14, 2003)

Same problem this year. I ended up doing like T-bone said & planting them up to the first set of leaves. They seem to be doing OK so far.


----------



## piccololily (Mar 3, 2003)

Was yours cabbage, or broccoli? I am just concerned about poor heading, and then taking up that premium space in my garden!


----------



## turtlehead (Jul 22, 2005)

My broccoli and cabbage are leggy every year, even with good grow lights and decent sunlight in the greenhouse. Plant them to the first true leaves and they'll be fine. Brussels sprouts, too.


----------



## T-Bone 369 (Jan 18, 2007)

Cabbage, brocolli and cauliflower. They quickly stiffen up out in the garden and do not seem to be at a significant disadvantage provided they survive the first week or so in the wind.


----------



## cowboy joe (Sep 14, 2003)

turtlehead said:


> My broccoli and cabbage are leggy every year, even with good grow lights and decent sunlight in the greenhouse. Plant them to the first true leaves and they'll be fine. Brussels sprouts, too.


Cool...but downright scary that I may have done something right on my own.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

cowboy joe said:


> Cool...but downright scary that I may have done something right on my own.


LOL! 

You just have a natural knack for plants, that's all.  Or maybe you're becoming more experienced. 

Anyhow, yeah, that's what I'd do, too. They'll be fine. If you're worried about them getting windblown, cover them with a paper towel tube or a cut-out milk jug (depending on size) until they stablize.


----------



## turtlehead (Jul 22, 2005)

They won't put out more roots from their stem like tomato plants will (I don't *think* they will!) but burying the stems some doesn't hurt them and it does give them stability. My brassicas always look retarded where the stalk emerges from the ground. But they sure taste purty!


----------



## piccololily (Mar 3, 2003)

Well that's what I'll try. It's a relief to know that all my plants won't go to waste! Thanks for all the input!


----------



## Beth Hatcher (Mar 13, 2017)

My cabbage are doing the same thing. I transplanted them to larger pots and buried them up to the leaves. We shall see what happens. I had bad luck planting directly in the ground last year, so if these don't make it I might not bother with cabbage again.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

*Zombie alert!*

Mon


----------

